

Ask HN: Why does the new Dropbox app need contact access? - tomrod

It seems like every app on Android requires access to more and more things that I&#x27;m hesitant to upgrade.<p>What does Dropbox do with this additional information?
======
OafTobark
Not sure if there is a correlation here but recently a bunch of iOS apps have
been requesting this information as well, most of which have no good reason
for requesting this info.

~~~
tomrod
Is there a good way that attention can be brought to the issue?

------
Nanzikambe
It doesn't. That's why I uninstalled it, the same way I do every other app
that feature creeps its way towards demanding greater and greater access to my
information.

------
FellowTraveler
We already know: there's no good reason whatsoever for the app to have access
to this kind of information.

------
lewispollard
I'm guessing so that you can share files with contacts from within the app.

~~~
lsaferite
Which you can do using the share intent.

Me, I got fed up with the latest dropbox client update and refused to install
it on my device.

